# 1st assistant and 2nd assistant surgeon



## hudsondna (Oct 13, 2008)

how do you code for the first assistant surgeon (80) and then a second assistant? is there a modifier for the second assistant?


----------



## sadamcik (Oct 13, 2008)

Depending upon the documentation, you might try modifier 81, minimum assist at surgery.  However, I doubt that any payor will pay for a 2nd assistant.  Unless it is a medical team, then the modifier for everyone would be 66.  I hope this helps.


----------

